# Portfolio Rate of Return



## crutch dags (17 February 2013)

Hi All,

Can anyone recommend a way for accurately calculating portfolio rate of return when you have:

- A margin loan (interest payments)
- Dividends (reinvested or not)
- Shares bought and sold (with dividends and $ from work funds)

Also, any advice for how to compare the result to the market rate of return?

Thank you,

Crutch


----------



## tech/a (17 February 2013)

Buy STATOR portfolio management software


----------



## McLovin (17 February 2013)

crutch dags said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a way for accurately calculating portfolio rate of return when you have:
> 
> ...




You can set it up fairly easily in Excel. What you need to do is unitise your portfolio, ie create "units" with a nominal value. When you withdraw funds you treat this as a redemption of units, when you make a contribution you add units. To measure your performance you just take the change in unit price. No need to buy expensive software if that's all you want to do.


----------



## tech/a (17 February 2013)

McLovin said:


> You can set it up fairly easily in Excel. What you need to do is unitise your portfolio, ie create "units" with a nominal value. When you withdraw funds you treat this as a redemption of units, when you make a contribution you add units. To measure your performance you just take the change in unit price. No need to buy expensive software if that's all you want to do.




Yeh I agree hence my suggestion

http://www.stator-afm.com/

$125 is cheap


----------



## McLovin (17 February 2013)

tech/a said:


> Yeh I agree hence my suggestion
> 
> http://www.stator-afm.com/
> 
> $125 is cheap




Does the basic version of stator unitise? I thought you needed the advanced one.

In any event, if all you want to do is measure total portfolio return, you can do it in about five minutes in Excel. No need to pay anything.


----------

